# Quick clamp lever for Hegner from Mike's Workshop



## redmoorphil (31 Oct 2012)

Hi guys,
I finally got around to ordering my hegner quick clamp following the recommendation of just about everybody who has one.
I also ordered the quick lever to replace the hegner knob weeks ago when i ordered some blades from Mike.
Now that I have gone to put the two together I just wanted to raise an issue with the lever.
The Hegner quick clamp comes with an internal bearing which still allows the blade to pivot properly even when the clamp is tightened into its holder. Hegner recommend that the blade holder is tightened firmly into position when using the quick clamp rather than loosening the clamp screw a little as you do with the normal blade holders. 
If, however, you fit the lever then it has no bearing fitted. It is just a threaded rod which clamps the blade into the holder.
The problem I see with this is that the blade wont pivot properly unless the blade holder is set a little loose so it will still pivot. If it is set loose then tightening the lever bends the blade, so you have to tighten the top screw before using the lever and then loosen the top screw again when you are done
I would be interested to know how others get around this or if it is not actually an issue as I don't want to fit my lever if it causes as many problems as it solves.
Many thanks,
Phil.


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Oct 2012)

Hi Phil.

I understand what you have got there. I have more or less the same set up on my hegner. The knob that hegner supply has an insert on the end of it. Its just a good idea on Hegner's part for clamping the blade better. I have just had my saw come back from Hegner and have spent time on the phone with their technical guides and we spoke at some length over this. Hegner did stress that most people over tighten the knob far to much and they are right. I was going to order the quick clamp lever from Mike but did not see that I would gain anything. If you did not have the chrome knob with your saw then i can see the point of getting the lever but I would not be concerned that it just has a plain end rather than a bearing on it. As long as it is kept clean and square you should not have a problem. The black knurled knob on top of the clamp should be tightened and then undo it a 1/4 to 1/2 turn, this will provide the clamp with all the pivoting it needs.


----------



## hawkinob (2 Nov 2012)

Hi Phil,
I don't have a Hegner but do have a Hegner clone. I have the Hegner quick release and because of my wrist - at 78 somethings wear!!!! So I ordered the lever from Mike and it was easier than the knurled knob but I found that the blade end became bent when using the lever. I then discovered that the quick release can be untightened (the tightening up was no problem for me) with the use of an allen key (makes a little nonsense of the quick release idea as that is supposed to be, and is, keyless) but it is best for me should I need "extra muscle". When using the lever I did not screw down the top clamp but had it "floating" as Hegner advise for the standard clamp.
Hope it helps.
Bob H.


----------



## Mike M (2 Nov 2012)

I believe Hegner is the only saw what has this knurled knob. However the screw in the clamp is flat.
I am out of the quick clamps but will have them again middle of next week.
FD Mike


----------



## Mike Wingate (4 Nov 2012)

I drilled my QR lever and fitted a small bar handle to tighten up the clamp.


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Nov 2012)

A photo of the mod.
[URL=http://s130.photobucket.com/al...bums/p244/wingate_52/th_HegnerQRweb.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## hawkinob (6 Nov 2012)

Hi Mike,
I like your modification.
Bob H.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Nov 2012)

Mike Wingate":cl77li5k said:


> A photo of the mod.
> [URL=http://s130.photobucket.com/al...bums/p244/wingate_52/th_HegnerQRweb.jpg[/img][/url]



Nice one Mike help for the auld hands . Simple things are not easy to spot . Thank You.


----------

